# MananaP epic World of Shrimps



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out the full 8 minutes and 22 seconds Stephen's shrimps. I was thinking feeders but I was amazed by them so I made a video under my own production. Lol! Remind me when I used to play world of warcraft. Amazing aquascaping as well.




snap shot pics from video


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol awesome


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Not really a shrimp fan but I love taking vids of other peoples tank.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

hahahaha, next time the high grade tank....


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice shrimps, nice music!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

nice tanks and shrimps. video was awesome


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> hahahaha, next time the high grade tank....


I'll come over next time and take vid of the high grade. Always save the best for last.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool vid, but I think I need to come over and see it live!!


----------

